# Where to buy vests?



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone recommend some places with reasonably priced vests? I need plain, Storm is not a SD, and all I am finding come with patches that have to do with the ADA, or being a therapy/guide/service/medical dog. It has been suggested when I have Storm out in public to have her wear a vest indicating she is deaf. I checked the resources that the DDEAF site recommends, but they seem to have discontinued most of the stuff for deaf dogs. If I can find plain vests, I can have my aunt embroider them for Storm. I have found leashes that say Deaf Dog, but someone would have to be pretty close to be able to read them, so I'm thinking a vest would be more easily seen.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been looking at getting one of these for my blind dog, but they sell them for deaf dogs too (I haven't ordered from them yet, just sharing what I found):

https://www.therapydogvest.com/the-special-needs-dog-vest.html

BTW, if you get an ID tag from the machine at PetSmart, they are 2 sided. You can put your contact info on one side, and in big letters, on the other side have "DEAF."


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

Magwart said:


> I've been looking at getting one of these for my blind dog, but they sell them for deaf dogs too (I haven't ordered from them yet, just sharing what I found):
> 
> https://www.therapydogvest.com/the-special-needs-dog-vest.html
> 
> BTW, if you get an ID tag from the machine at PetSmart, they are 2 sided. You can put your contact info on one side, and in big letters, on the other side have "DEAF."


Thanks very much! I bookmarked it, we aren't ready for one yet, but I'm trying to get my ducks in a row for our possible future.'

I may have to get two tags, we promised the kids the "Mike" eye tag (Monsters Inc) for our puppy, but with things up in the air, I haven't gotten a tag for her yet. New Monsters Inc Pet Dog Tag Key Charm w Chain | eBay is similar, but the one they want is solid green with just Mike's eye on it lol. We saw it in the tag machine at the PX a few weeks before we were getting our puppy. (Hadn't decided on a name, so we were waiting til we had one to get it.)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I bought Dax's current harness from K9Harness.com. They have patches you can choose from or you can request patches. Ordered the vest and a couple IN TRAINING patches for Dax's. A patch kit comes in a set so you only need to order one. I ordered two in case one set got worn out....or eaten lol.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazon has a HUGE Selection: Here is a very nice one I have been considering and shipping is free with Amazon Prime: 



 
Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I really like these for multipurpose. I use it for a SD harness/vest, but I've also taken him hiking with it on and it's proven to be very durable.

It's also crash tested! Which I love, as a paranoid dog owner.  

They are a bit pricier because of this, but for me it's worth it. They come with velcro sides which you can buy interchangeable labels for.(Labels can come premade or custom) 

Another feature I like is the fact that there are several items, like packs, designed specifically to fit this harness.
IDC Powerharnesses | K9Gear.us


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I bookmarked them all. Tried to get her a tag at Wlmart tonight, but the machine's touch screen was awful and I gave up. I'll try to get to the PX (for the Monster's Inc tag) this weekend!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you still need a tag, I recommend Boomerangtags.com 
They are very durable, come in many colors/sizes, can have text on both sides and the text can be sized larger-- the less text is on the tag the larger it will be. I had one made for my dog when he lost his hearing, on the front it just said DEAF DOG in big letters, then my info was on the back.

There are actually vests/harnesses you can buy already labeled for deaf dogs: 
I Am Deaf Reflective Dog Vests • Dog Walking Essentials • Dog Clothing, Dog Accessories, Dog Collars and Dog Grooming Products.

The Canny Canine Suppilers of Friendly Dog Collars

DEAF Pet SHONVestâ„¢ High Visibility Dog Vest

LoneWolf Dogwear

https://www.therapydogvest.com/therapy-dog/the-special-needs-dog-vest.html

Amazon.com: DT Works Harness, Deaf Dog, Black/White, Large - Fits Girth Size: 34-Inch to 47-Inch: Pet Supplies


You can also find patches that you can put on a regular vest:
Ask Before Petting - I'm Blind/Deaf/Shy/Afraid | BlindASK

This place sells plain vests, some come with a choice of patches but you can ask for the patches to not be attached to the vest:
Service Dog Vest, Service Dog Vests, Service Dog Harnesses, Leather Dog Harness


----------

